# Oscar tank possibly



## Welder (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi all

Intended originally for an Mbuna tank but now considering an Oscar and the possibility (opinions please) of either two firemouths or two severums or one of each??

I know there is a general split of the opinion of 4ft tanks not being big enough for an Oscar but this tank is 120 x 70 x 70 cm so not the norm dimensions. What are people's thoughts on having a single oscar with the possible tank mates mentioned?

Filter is going to be a 4ft sump tank. I appreciate high bioload so will be lots of filtration possible. Water changes are easier this way too.

Thanks


----------

